# Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU



## Henna (8 Jun 2022)

Nuestros amigos y aliados...

Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza

El colegio católico St Rose Of Lima, en Miami Shores, incluye entre sus actividades dirigidas para niños de primaria empapelar la clase con imágenes de busca y captura contra los «criminales» conquistadores.







Fernando Sánchez es un fotógrafo español afincado en Miami que hace pocos meses alquiló un fin de semana el aula vacía de un colegio privado para realizar una sesión fotográfica con fines publicitarios. No conocía de nada este colegio católico, St Rose Of Lima, en *Miami Shores*, pero sí los rostros con los que estaba empapelada toda la clase que normalmente usan niños de educación primaria. Como parte de una trabajo de Historia, se exhibían en el aula una auténtica galería del terror hecha con pinturas de los conquistadores españoles al estilo de los carteles de *los más buscados del Viejo Oeste*. «Como español con cinco hijos escolarizados en EE.UU. me asombró lo bestial de lo que divulgaban estos carteles en un colegio que encima es católico y dirigido a niños hispanos. 

En el cartel con la imágen de *Juan Ponce de León*, descubridor de la Florida que fue visto por última vez «corriendo de los indios con una flecha en la pierna» se cuenta que fue «responsable de la muerte de muchos nativos americanos» y que se especula «encontró la fuente de la eterna juventud». Así se resume toda la labor exploradora del español, un personaje fundamental para la historia de Florida. El texto que acompaña la imagen de Pizarro resulta más comedido y aséptico: el conquistador de los incas, el hombre que ejecutó a *Atahualpa* y quien unió a los enemigos incas. Lo sorprendente es que los hechos históricos figuren directamente como «crímenes». 

La decoración de este aula de primaria no pasa de la anécdota y no sirve para evaluar, en general, cómo se estudia la conquista en todo el país, ni siquiera en el Estado de Florida, pero resulta una muestra especialmente simbólica por ser un centro de carácter católico y dirigido, sobre todo, a niños hispanos. En su página web, el colegio se presenta como una escuela católica «unida en la *Sagrada Eucaristía para servir a Dios* ya los demás con humildad y amor. Aceptamos la diversidad cultural con un compromiso apasionado con nuestra fe católica, la familia y la excelencia académica para que todos los estudiantes puedan alcanzar el potencial que Dios les ha dado». 

El fotógrafo decidió hacer públicas las escandalosas imágenes del colegio cuando entró en contacto con la asociación Héroes de Cavite, que se dedica a reivindicar el legado español y defender su historia de tergiversaciones desde dentro y fuera del país.


----------



## Tiresias (8 Jun 2022)

Menos mal que el colegio es "católico"

Vaya tela, cómo está el mundo!

Ricardo de la Cierva ya avisó en sus libros la deriva suicida de los jesuitas en América, especialmente en Estados Unidos.


----------



## _V_ (8 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Menos mal que el colegio es "católico"
> 
> Vaya tela, cómo está el mundo!



Los católicos de ascendencia anglosajona están zumbadísimos.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Menos mal que el colegio es "católico"
> 
> Vaya tela, cómo está el mundo!



El catolicismo, dónde estaría sin el Imperio Español...


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El catolicismo, dónde estaría sin el Imperio Español...



invoco a los OTANICOS 

o ya tenemos uno en el hilo ?


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Jun 2022)

Si España tuviera cojones pediría explicaciones. Incitación al odio o algo así ¿no?

Imaginad la misma campaña contra personajes históricos negros...


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Jun 2022)

Los que cuelgan eso son todo Panchitos, cuando sean mayoría en España harán lo mismo y derribarán las estatuas


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> invoco a los OTANICOS
> 
> o ya tenemos uno en el hilo ?



El país más otánico del mundo también es el más católico, tolai....


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El país más otánico del mundo también es el más católico, tolai....



 
ahh te refieres Polonia ? 
Polonia es de quien les permita reconquistar territorio a los Rusos.

yo lo digo porque el jefe de la OTAN EEUU
promueve la leyenda negra a lo bestia.
crees que esos HIJOS DE PUTA nos echarian un cable en un conflicto con MOROLANDIA ?


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Los que cuelgan eso son todo Panchitos, cuando sean mayoría en España harán lo mismo y derribarán las estatuas



lo haran los semipanchitos
de los betillas que tienen hijos con indios en suelo español


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Jun 2022)

Tiene todo el sello panchito. Nos tienen un odio bastante enfermizo por esos lares.


----------



## Rotto2 (8 Jun 2022)

Este reputísimo gilipollas es panchito y dice que son nuestros hermanos y que España tiene todavía el imperio de hermanos panchos y bla bla bla.

Son los peores enemigos de España y nos quieren robar y matar y estos anormales del imperio paco no dejan de dar por culo con los hermanos panchos (COMO VOX)


----------



## Gorguera (8 Jun 2022)

"Colegio dirigido a niños hispanos"

Creo que allí tienen un concepto diferente de "hispano": más cercano a un primo de Moctezuma que a un sobrino del Cid.


----------



## tv eye (9 Jun 2022)

La poca civilización que hay en Sudamérica nos la deben a los españoles, así de claro. Si no hubiesemos puesto un pie allí, seguirían haciendo sacrificios humanos con armas del neolítico y arrancando corazones a pelito para contentar a sus dioses.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Jun 2022)

Hoy he visto un capítulo de expedición al pasado en DMAX y el presentador anglo se iba a Colombia a buscar el tesoro de el Dorado. No faltaron las pullas contra los codiciosos españoles, h lis colombianos ahí besandole las botas y dejando que un extranjero les cuente su propia historia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Jun 2022)

Hay de todo. Yo prefiero quedarme con lo bueno , como esta canción.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (9 Jun 2022)

Cómo lloran los derechudos, acepten de una vez que el imperio españolito fue el mayor fracaso de la historia.


----------



## tovarovsky (9 Jun 2022)

Cuanta razón!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Jun 2022)

Muchos de esos colegios esta dirigidos y tienen profesores panxis que la tienen muy adentro con España.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Jun 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Cómo lloran los derechudos, acepten de una vez que el imperio españolito fue el mayor fracaso de la historia.


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (9 Jun 2022)

*De cómo los estadounidenses exterminaron a los indios de Norteamérica*

*




*


En *Estados Unidos* solo queda algo menos del 1% de población indígena o mestiza, en *Canadá* el 4% mientras en *Honduras* es el 96%, en *Bolivia* el 88%, en *Méjico* y *Perú* el 85% y en *Nicaragua* y *Guatemala *es del 82%. Sin comentarios. 

Resulta sorprendente que *Joe Biden*, descendiente directo de los exterminadores de los pueblos indios norteamericanos, se erija en juez y verdugo de la herencia española en *América* olvidando que las manos de sus antepasados son las que están manchadas de sangre. ¡Cuántas veces hemos visto en los _westerns_ clásicos de factura _hollywoodiense_ que ¡EL ÚNICO INDIO BUENO ERA EL INDIO MUERTO! El genocidio de los indios norteamericanos es la masacre más sostenida de la que se tiene noticia.


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Nuestros amigos y aliados...
> 
> Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza
> 
> ...



Ni caso, son pocos, cobardes, ateos y estériles: se autoeliminarán en menos de 50 años...


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

HIPOCAMPO68 dijo:


> *De cómo los estadounidenses exterminaron a los indios de Norteamérica*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



La prueba se ve en el cine, que para las películas de hollywood del oeste tienen que usar de actor que haga de caballo loco a robert taylor, cuando en Hernán (La serie sobre Hernán Cortés), la mayoría eran indios que aparecen son descendientes auténticos de los aztecas o mayas, y con su lengua bien conservada..


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Jun 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Cómo lloran los derechudos, acepten de una vez que el imperio españolito fue el mayor fracaso de la historia.



No como Argentina que es un éxito de país.


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Este reputísimo gilipollas es panchito y dice que son nuestros hermanos y que España tiene todavía el imperio de hermanos panchos y bla bla bla.
> 
> Son los peores enemigos de España y nos quieren robar y matar y estos anormales del imperio paco no dejan de dar por culo con los hermanos panchos (COMO VOX)



NO. Los han enfrentado a nosotros, no te equivoques. Mira mas allá de tus narices amigo..


----------



## Wojakmanuel (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## kicorv (9 Jun 2022)

Y qué les dicen que es, entonces, EEUU? Se piensan que, antes de que llegaran españoles e ingleses, ya había McDonalds y Britney Spears?

Cada vez que me cruzo con un usero, le recuerdo que estudié en una facultad que se fundó antes de que mi país pusiera un pie en su continente (ya no te digo desde que se fundó su país).

La raza estadounidense no existe. Su historia es demasiado corta. Y si no fuera por los colonialistas, hoy seguirían tirando flechas cuál apocalipto.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Jun 2022)

Todos sabemos que los ánglos repartían piruletas a los indios, y que predicaba multiculturalismo en las reservas, en Wouden knee, y en Little Big Horn...


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (9 Jun 2022)

Siguen con la leyenda negra, pero lo que ocurrió nunca lo podrán cambiar y eso les jode y mucho.

Por eso, ahora los socialcomunistas quieren que no se estudie esa época de conquista y descubrimientos. No les interesa que se sepan las gestas y hazañas de los Cortés, Orellana, Ponce de León, Pizarro, Núñez de Balboa,etc ...

Fue tan grande lo que hicieron que no lo pueden esconder ni se lo vamos a consentir.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Menos mal que el colegio es "católico"
> 
> Vaya tela, cómo está el mundo!
> 
> Ricardo de la Cierva ya avisó en sus libros la deriva suicida de los jesuitas en América, especialmente en Estados Unidos.



Los Jesuitas,perrillos falderos de masones.


----------



## Tiresias (9 Jun 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Siguen con la leyenda negra, pero lo que ocurrió nunca lo podrán cambiar y eso les jode y mucho.
> 
> Por eso, ahora los socialcomunistas quieren que no se estudie esa época de conquista y descubrimientos. No les interesa que se sepan las gestas y hazañas de los Cortés, Orellana, Ponce de León, Pizarro, Núñez de Balboa,etc ...
> 
> Fue tan grande lo que hicieron que no lo pueden esconder ni se lo vamos a consentir.



Sólo hay que ver la cantidad de nombres españoles que hay en todo Estados Unidos.


----------



## Derroition Man (9 Jun 2022)

Bueno aqui nuestra querida democracia compra todo ese mismo mensaje odio a los conquistadores y ademas a la poblacion se la suda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Jun 2022)

el catolicismo traicionando a españa, no importa cuando lo leas


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Jun 2022)

Los traidores están dentro de España, a muchos de ellos puedes leerlos en el foro, sin irte muy lejos...


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Sólo hay que ver la cantidad de nombres españoles que hay en todo Estados Unidos.



Y nos tienen mucha envidia todo el ámbito anglosajón ya que nosotros creamos, unimos, convivimos y no destruimos como ellos.

Las primeras universidades en América las realizaron nuestros ancestros. Centros urbanos que todavía hoy siguen existiendo porque todos los que vinieron detrás se dieron cuenta de su belleza, valía y que podían seguir siendo utilizados.

En fin...


----------



## supercuernos (9 Jun 2022)

Detras de eso, fijo que hay una charowey izquierdista indigenista. Una de esas de culo cuadrado


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Jun 2022)

Si aprendieran un poco mas de España y de Cristo no tendrían tiroteos contra niños en colegios cada quince días.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Jun 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Cómo lloran los derechudos, acepten de una vez que el imperio españolito fue el mayor fracaso de la historia.



Pancho detected.


----------



## César92 (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> La poca civilización que hay en Sudamérica nos la deben a los españoles, así de claro. Si no hubiesemos puesto un pie allí, seguirían haciendo sacrificios humanos con armas del neolítico y arrancando corazones a pelito para contentar a sus dioses.



O hubieran sido exterminados por los anglosajones o los gabachos.

De hecho, los estados Confederados de América tenían como plan expandirse hacia el sur, en caso de ganar a la Unión, y esclavizar a toda la panchitada. Vamos, que vieron una oportunidad de oro que no supimos aprovechar...


España lleva jugando el papel de tonto útil desde hace bastante tiempo y actualmente seguimos igual.


----------



## El Fenomeno (9 Jun 2022)

Hispanos=Hispania=España, ¿ verdad que no llamamos aleman a un descendiente de alemanes que lleva 4 generaciones en EEUU? ¿ De donde viene esa apropiacion cultural? Esa gente no tiene nada que ver con nosotros. Si quieren colgar en las paredes lo que quieran que lo hagan, pero en Norteamerica fue España quien levantó alli un estado donde sólo habia como mucho confederaciones de tribus. Y eso es lo que hay.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Menos mal que el colegio es "católico"
> 
> Vaya tela, cómo está el mundo!
> 
> Ricardo de la Cierva ya avisó en sus libros la deriva suicida de los jesuitas en América, especialmente en Estados Unidos.



De que te sorprendes? Esto es lo que siempre ha hecho la Iglésia Cucktólica con su Pagafantas, España, aprovecharse de nosotros, y después, por la espalda, darnos la puñalada.

Que te crees? Que habríamos perdido el Imperio sin la complicidad y el beneplácito de la Iglesia Cucktólica allí donde se rebelaban contra España?

Miras la Historia y no falla, a la que se independizaban de España, crecía la corrupción en los gobiernos y la pobreza en la población, y la Iglesia Cucktólica incrementaba su poder e influencia social, que cachualidá!! 

Y sigue actuando así, hoy, aquí, en la España actual, en la que se ponen de perfil y callan cuando profanan la tumba de Franco, que los salvó de la aniquilación, y se declaran Españoles en Valladolid, Bildutarras en Vitoria y Lazis en Gerona.


----------



## Eremita (9 Jun 2022)

Peor es en los colegios rusos.

Gññññññ....


----------



## RFray (9 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Los católicos de ascendencia anglosajona están zumbadísimos.



Según la noticia el colegio está orientado a hispanos hermanos espirituales cobrisos, que son los mismos que han estado derribando estatuas de conquistadores y exploradores.


----------



## RFray (9 Jun 2022)

No seas inocentón, te odian y envidian, no hay más, no se consideran tus hermanos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Menos mal que el colegio es *"católico"*
> 
> Vaya tela, cómo está el mundo!
> 
> Ricardo de la Cierva ya avisó en sus libros la deriva suicida de los jesuitas en América, especialmente en Estados Unidos.



Precisamente por eso. Esos tipejos con falda siempre han sido vividores parasitos, calumniadores, putitas del poder y estafadores.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Jun 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El catolicismo, dónde estaría sin el Imperio Español...



No existiria. Europa habria sido engullida por el protestantismo y el islam. Pero esas putitas con falda negra llevan la traicion y la calumnia en la sangre.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Jun 2022)

Este foro está lleno de gente que va de españoles tradicionales, cuando su ideología es verdaderamente protestante y nazi en el sentido anglosajón. Reniegan de los hispanoamericanos por su color de piel, por su raza, igualito que los nazis de las películas de Hollywood (cuando los verdaderos practicantes a gran escala de ese racismo de facto son los anglosajones). Siendo que la idea revolucionaria del Imperio español fue la unión por la cultura, que es la única que puede ser universal, esto es, católica. Lo demás es condenar a la gente por no poseer unas características que se llevan de fábrica, y no se pueden conseguir por méritos (estatura, pelo de un color, idem la piel, rasgos, etc). Aceptar eso lleva en línea recta al genocidio, que es exactamente lo que han practicado anglosajones, suecos, alemanes, holandeses y demás purria, una vez mezclados en Estados Unidos, y es lo que llevaban practicando tranquilamente por separado en sus respectivos dominios ingleses, holandeses, belgas,etc.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (9 Jun 2022)

Que busquen mejor a los que repartieron mantas con viruela a los nativos americanos.









La gran vergüenza que esconde la Leyenda Negra: la matanza inglesa de indios con mantas envenenadas


Aunque a día de hoy existe controversia sobre el tema, varias misivas de la época desvelan que el británico Jeffrey Amherst propuso entregar mantas infestadas de viruela a los nativos que asediaban For Pitt en el siglo XVIII




www.abc.es


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

*Presidential Proclamation on Columbus Day, 2018*

n 1492, Christopher Columbus and his mighty three-ship fleet, the Niña, Pinta, and Santa Maria, first spotted the Americas. His historic achievement ushered in an Age of Discovery that expanded our knowledge of the world. Columbus’s daring journey marked the beginning of centuries of transatlantic exploration that transformed the Western Hemisphere. On Columbus Day, we commemorate the achievements of this skilled Italian explorer and recognize his courage, will power, and ambition — all values we cherish as Americans.

Columbus’s spirit of determination and adventure has provided inspiration to generations of Americans. On Columbus Day, we honor his remarkable accomplishments as a navigator, and celebrate his voyage into the unknown expanse of the Atlantic Ocean. His expedition formed the initial bond between Europe and the Americas, and changed the world forever. Today, in that spirit, we continue to seek new horizons for greater opportunity and further discovery on land, in sea, and in space.

*Although Spain sponsored his voyage, Columbus was, in fact, a proud citizen of the Italian City of Genoa. As we celebrate the tremendous strides our Nation has made since his arrival, we acknowledge the important contributions of Italian Americans to our country’s culture, business, and civic life. We are also thankful for our relationship with Italy, a great ally that shares our strong, unwavering commitment to peace and prosperity.*

In commemoration of Christopher Columbus’s historic voyage, the Congress, by joint resolution of April 30, 1934, and modified in 1968 (36 U.S.C. 107), as amended, has requested the President proclaim the second Monday of October of each year as “Columbus Day.”

NOW, THEREFORE, I, DONALD J. TRUMP, President of the United States of America, by virtue of the authority vested in me by the Constitution and the laws of the United States, do hereby proclaim October 8, 2018, as Columbus Day. I call upon the people of the United States to observe this day with appropriate ceremonies and activities. I also direct that the flag of the United States be displayed on all public buildings on the appointed day in honor of our diverse history and all who have contributed to shaping this Nation.

IN WITNESS WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand this fifth day of October, in the year of our Lord two thousand eighteen, and of the Independence of the United States of America the two hundred and forty-third.

Presidential Proclamation on Columbus Day, 2018 | The White House


*President Donald J. Trump Proclaims October 9, 2017, as Columbus Day*

Five hundred and twenty-five years ago, Christopher Columbus completed an ambitious and daring voyage across the Atlantic Ocean to the Americas. The voyage was a remarkable and then-unparalleled feat that helped launch the age of exploration and discovery. The permanent arrival of Europeans to the Americas was a transformative event that undeniably and fundamentally changed the course of human history and set the stage for the development of our great Nation. Therefore, on Columbus Day, we honor the skilled navigator and man of faith, whose courageous feat brought together continents and has inspired countless others to pursue their dreams and convictions — even in the face of extreme doubt and tremendous adversity.

More than five centuries after his initial voyage, we remember the “Admiral of the Ocean Sea” for building the critical first link in the strong and enduring bond between the United States and Europe. *While Isabella I and Ferdinand II of Spain sponsored his historic voyage, Columbus was a native of the City of Genoa, in present day Italy, and represents the rich history of important Italian American contributions to our great Nation. There can be no doubt that American culture, business, and civic life would all be much less vibrant in the absence of the Italian American community. We also take this opportunity to reaffirm our close ties to Columbus’s country of birth, Italy. Italy is a strong ally and a valued partner in promoting peace and promoting prosperity around the world.*

In commemoration of Christopher Columbus’s historic voyage, the Congress, by joint resolution of April 30, 1934, and modified in 1968 (36 U.S.C. 107), as amended, has requested the President proclaim the second Monday of October of each year as “Columbus Day.”

NOW, THEREFORE, I, DONALD J. TRUMP, President of the United States of America, by virtue of the authority vested in me by the Constitution and the laws of the United States, do hereby proclaim October 9, 2017, as Columbus Day. I call upon the people of the United States to observe this day with appropriate ceremonies and activities. I also direct that the flag of the United States be displayed on all public buildings on the appointed day in honor of our diverse history and all who have contributed to shaping this Nation.

IN WITNESS WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand this sixth day of October, in the year of our Lord two thousand seventeen, and of the Independence of the United States of America the two hundred and forty-second.

DONALD J. TRUMP

President Donald J. Trump Proclaims October 9, 2017, as Columbus Day | The White House


----------



## cujo (9 Jun 2022)

en cuanto intentamos asomar una patita nos plantan un 11-m asi que yo ya paso.


----------



## Treefrog (9 Jun 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Nuestros amigos y aliados...
> 
> Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza
> 
> ...



Interesante es ver lo que cuesta este colegio







Pero os confundís si pensais que esta locura woke sólo es contra los conquistadores españoles, quizás lo sea en la Florida, pero en el resto del mundo (OCCIDENTAL) se repite el mismo patrón de comportamiento.
En Inglaterra con descolonializar Shakespeare (algoo más absurdo aún que "salvar el clima") tirar abajo estatuas de Cecil Rhodes y otros.
En Australia 3/4 de lo mismo.

No soy experto en sociología, ni historia. No sé si esto comenzó con la leyenda negra del Imperio Británico y Holandés, o si es la aplicación de la teoría de Gramsci.
De lo que si estoy seguro, es de que el monstruo que hemos creado nos va a devorar. 
Para mí es un tema mucho mas grande que el revisionismo del pasado, es una nueva religión que impone sus dogmas santos y sacrificios, y todo aquel que no comulgue es marginado o silenciado.

La iglesia católica también está metida en esta locura, un ejemplo hace poco aqui en Alemania se organizó el Katholikentag 2022 en Stuttgart, dejando de lado que la mayoría de los participantes eran empleados pagos de la iglesia (en otros tiempos la mayoría eran fieles los que participaban y los empleados una minoría), los temas de discusión pasaban por el cambio climático antropogénico, los refugiados etc etc... O sea nada que ver con lo que se esperaría de una iglesia que es hablar de espiritualidad.

Cerrando el círculo, la imbecilidad de los profesores del colegio Santa Rosa de Lima en Miami, es parte del mosntruo que terminará devorándolos a ellos.

Y una pregunta final : veis el mismo comportamiento imbécil en India o China ?


----------



## optimistic1985 (9 Jun 2022)

Que se haga lo mismo en España con McKinley por lo del Maine y cosas así.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ahh te refieres Polonia ?
> Polonia es de quien les permita reconquistar territorio a los Rusos.
> 
> yo lo digo porque el jefe de la OTAN EEUU
> ...



Polonia ayuda más a Ucrania que EEUU para el PIB que tiene. Por no contar que han dejado las fronteras abiertas para Ucrania. Y están dispuestos a quedarse sin gas ruso para no financiar a Rusia.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Polonia ayuda más a Ucrania que EEUU para el PIB que tiene. Por no contar que han dejado las fronteras abiertas para Ucrania. Y están dispuestos a quedarse sin gas ruso para no financiar a Rusia.



sin duda, el odio al ruso es legendario en ese pais. 
expansionista como ninguno. 
dicen que ya va pidiendo por ahi Kaliningrado. 
y con los amos yanquis detras
esta muy chulito

si han elegido a Ucrania como Proxy es porque tiene frontera directa con Rusia.
si no los hubieran elegido a ellos.


----------



## Mora (9 Jun 2022)

Mis hijos van a un colegio internacional americano en china y omiten toda la historia de espana , y si se hace alguna referencia dice que eso fue un genocidio y da mucha pena .Ojito a los profes yankis.eso si los vikingos si los estudian y el holocausto anafrank etc…. Aun asi yo ya les educo en casa lo que le falta en el cole o los indicios necesarios.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> sin duda, el odio al ruso es legendario en ese pais.
> expansionista como ninguno.
> dicen que ya va pidiendo por ahi Kaliningrado.
> y con los amos yanquis detras
> ...



Rusia les ofreció Liviv (cuidad ucraniana) si invadían Ucrania por el oeste, los polacos les han dicho que nanai de la China.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Rusia les ofreció Liviv (cuidad ucraniana) si invadían Ucrania por el oeste, los polacos les han dicho que nanai de la China.



la primera vez que leo eso.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Jun 2022)

Me fascina lo de siempre: Sólo se hace en un sentido, en una dirección, y merced a las modas.

Si en esos carteles apareciesen "criminales" que NO fuesen europeos, se armaría la de San Quintín, sería racismo brutal, delito de odio y mil cosas más.


Pero como vivimos en la era del "joliiinnnn que yo sufro más que tú, y si no respetas mis sentimientos eres un tirano" pues pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Jun 2022)

"Alto, de larga barba y con armadura"

Me imagino a las panchitas lubricando duro mientras leen eso y contemplan la imagen del chad español.






Y fuera bromas toda esta mierda demuestra, una vez más, el cáncer progre, globohomo y antiespañol que es y que siempre fue la puta iglesia y sus palmeros hispanchistas.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> "Colegio dirigido a niños hispanos"
> 
> Creo que allí tienen un concepto diferente de "hispano": *más cercano a un primo de Moctezuma que a un sobrino del Cid.*



pues de los que mas hay. 
no ?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pancho detected.



Y ADEMAS NARIGUDO....yo ya lo tengo en el vertedero a la espera de gaseo.


----------



## Tiresias (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> De que te sorprendes? Esto es lo que siempre ha hecho la Iglésia Cucktólica con su Pagafantas, España, aprovecharse de nosotros, y después, por la espalda, darnos la puñalada.
> 
> Que te crees? Que habríamos perdido el Imperio sin la complicidad y el beneplácito de la Iglesia Cucktólica allí donde se rebelaban contra España?
> 
> ...





Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Precisamente por eso. Esos tipejos con falda siempre han sido vividores parasitos, calumniadores, putitas del poder y estafadores.



Eso no es así, no puede ser así, porque entonces no se habría levantado el Imperio Español. Un poquito de Historia, por favor.

Desde que Teodosio impuso el cristianismo como religión oficial del Imperio (380) hasta la emancipación de las provincias españolas, las últimas importantes Filipinas y Cuba en 1898 (no cuento las africanas, posteriores) el catolicismo no sólo ha apoyado a España, sino que tenían el poder, eran el poder. Sólo hay que mirar la Contrarreforma, precisamente la Iglesia es lo que ha mantenido esta gran nación a pesar de tantos vaivenes.

En 1812 con la Pepa, trabajo de masones, comienza la separación entre la Iglesia y el Estado, porque las riquezas españolas eran muy apetitosas, el pobre Napoleón se tuvo que dejar por el camino tal inmensidad de objetos valiosos en su desbandada final que muchas familias doscientos años después siguen siendo ricas gracias a ello. Luego se sacaron de la manga la "desamortización", que en realidad fue un saqueo de bienes comunales.

La emancipación americana no fue instigada precisamente por la Iglesia, eso es absurdo totalmente. Hay otros protagonistas detrás de los "libertadores" que les bienpagaban, no precisamente el catolicismo. El problema gordo viene con en Concilio Vaticano II (1962-65) que es cuando se le da la vuelta como a un calcetín a la Iglesia, o a una parte de ella, espero.

Si son masones no son católicos, punto. Aunque se disfracen de católicos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Eso no es así, no puede ser así, porque entonces no se habría levantado el Imperio Español. Un poquito de Historia, por favor.
> 
> Desde que Teodosio impuso el cristianismo como religión oficial del Imperio (380) hasta la emancipación de las provincias españolas, las últimas importantes Filipinas y Cuba en 1898 (no cuento las africanas, posteriores) el catolicismo no sólo ha apoyado a España, sino que tenían el poder, eran el poder. Sólo hay que mirar la Contrarreforma, precisamente la Iglesia es lo que ha mantenido esta gran nación a pesar de tantos vaivenes.
> 
> ...



bla bla bla..... veste a cagar soplapollas. Eres un imbecil en grado sumo si no reconoces la traicion de la perrapvta de Babilonia. 

Chupacirios.


----------



## mxmanu (9 Jun 2022)

jajajajajajaja y todo para tapar las atrocidades que hicieron los anglos con los nativos americanos. La culpa los hdlgp de los políticos de aquí por tragar con esa mierda.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (9 Jun 2022)

Gilipolleces de pajero borracho y de niñato mongoloide desnaturalizado. Eso da alimento para todos esos periodistas mamporreros metidos a pseudo historiadores, que al igual que los abortos anglosajonizados y derivados reiteran una y otra vez el mismo argumento sin hacer un analisis mas profundo y menos presentista del asunto.


----------



## magnificent (9 Jun 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Nuestros amigos y aliados...
> 
> Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza
> 
> ...



Yo le echaría también la culpa a Putin, aunque el mismo dijo que admiraba la historia de España, pero da igual, seguro que mentía 

Puto Putin hijo de puta que tengo hoy dolor de espalda


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Jun 2022)

Pasará lo segundo. Estoy muy viajado por las Américas, y todos tienen metido el chip de España mala, España perversa, y ya tenemos excusa para seguir siendo unos mierdas. La élite criolla dominante está compuesta por los peores criminales que te puedas imaginar, son dignos hijos de Bolívar. La población es un asco, y moralmente son mucho peores que nosotros.

Y, por otra parte, los cuatro que quedamos con los valores que mencionas, llevamos toda la vida machacados por nuestros propios compatriotas, instituciones y a menudo, familias. Al final va a ser cierto que ninguna buena acción queda sin su castigo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 Jun 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> "Colegio dirigido a niños hispanos"
> 
> Creo que allí tienen un concepto diferente de "hispano": más cercano a un primo de Moctezuma que a un sobrino del Cid.



dejate, que muchos ñorditos consideran un igual a los Moctezumas de turno.


----------



## machote hispano (9 Jun 2022)

Españolos malos, anglos buenos. 


Más mantas con viruela y menos universidades en el XVI. 
Los de Tasmania se murieron de viejos.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Es anti Occidente. Mierda marxista, la revolución cultural.


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Jun 2022)

Miami ciudad española


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Jun 2022)

ohhhh un ser de moral superior se dirige a mi..... sois exactamente la misma mierda que toda la progresia que presume de su superioridad moral. 

La historia de España se puede resumir solo teniendo en cuenta las continuas y sistematicas traiciones del catolicismo hacia ella.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (9 Jun 2022)

Piratas. ¿Cuantos indígenas quedan en EEUU y Canadá? 
No tengo nada más que decir señoría.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Jun 2022)

No como tu que no sabes lo que fue el saqueo de Roma de 1527, que Isabel la Catolica fue excomulgada dos veces, ni quien fue Bartolome de las Casas, ni la traicion de la Catolica Francia con el apoyo del papuchi del momento, al final de la guerra de los 30 años .... etc... etc.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Eso no es así, no puede ser así, porque entonces no se habría levantado el Imperio Español. Un poquito de Historia, por favor.
> 
> Desde que Teodosio impuso el cristianismo como religión oficial del Imperio (380) hasta la emancipación de las provincias españolas, las últimas importantes Filipinas y Cuba en 1898 (no cuento las africanas, posteriores) el catolicismo no sólo ha apoyado a España, sino que tenían el poder, eran el poder. Sólo hay que mirar la Contrarreforma, precisamente la Iglesia es lo que ha mantenido esta gran nación a pesar de tantos vaivenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Ahora otra con los vasquitos. Que lo mismo. 

El cristianismo, el progenitor del progresismo.


----------



## Tiresias (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Qué me vas a contar, que yo viví el nacimiento de las ikastolas en las iglesias, donde se daba el catecismo.

Ya he mencionado el Concilio Vaticano II, que es la clave para entender el disparate que es la Iglesia desde entonces.

Ponerse un disfraz de monja lo puede hacer cualquiera. "Por sus obras les conoceréis"


Decipher dijo:


> "No es verdadero comunismo" Version católica.





Decipher dijo:


> El cristianismo, el progenitor del progresismo.



No, el progresismo nace del fracaso de los gobiernos comunistas en Hungría, Alemania y otros países en los años veinte del siglo pasado. Sus impulsores se dieron cuenta que el comunismo no tendría éxito hasta que la cultura occidental basada en el humanismo cristiano desaparezca. Escuela de Frankfurt levantada por Lukakcs y Gramsci.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Qué me vas a contar, que yo viví el nacimiento de las ikastolas en las iglesias, donde se daba el catecismo.
> 
> Ya he mencionado el Concilio Vaticano II, que es la clave para entender el disparate que es la Iglesia desde entonces.
> 
> Ponerse un disfraz de monja lo puede hacer cualquiera. "Por sus obras les conoceréis"



"No es verdadero comunismo" Version católica.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Jun 2022)

EEUU tiene 200 años de historia


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (9 Jun 2022)

Miami, lugar lleno de panchitos indigenas.


----------



## RFray (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Son casos aislados, gñé.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (9 Jun 2022)

Esta gente no sabe diferenciar entre latinoamericano y español... Qué esperáis


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> No, el progresismo nace del fracaso de los gobiernos comunistas en Hungría, Alemania y otros países en los años veinte del siglo pasado. Sus impulsores se dieron cuenta que el comunismo no tendría éxito hasta que la cultura occidental basada en el humanismo cristiano desaparezca. Escuela de Frankfurt levantada por Lukakcs y Gramsci.



El sustrato de todo el progresismo es el cristianismo. Bienaventurados los pobres. La idea cristiana de que la víctima y el débil tienen una dignidad especial. El progresismo es un cristianismo post cristiano.


----------



## DCLXVI (9 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El modo de hacerlo es planificando a largo plazo. Pero claro, si nos matamos hasta al nivel comunidad de vecinos, es extremadamente dificil llevar a cabo tal plan. Debería darse una élite española (esto es, castellana en el sentido de la Corona de Castilla) que pudiera llevar a cabo sus planes durante tres generaciones. Habría que eliminar a las élites catalanas y vascas actuales, y tener fuerza para llevar a cabo los planes a pesar de los enemigos interiores y exteriores.
> 
> Eso no es posible. Ya a Franco le tocó dejar poner bases norteamericanas. ¿Qué circunstancia debería darse para ponernos al unísono 35 millones de españoles, integrar a los de fuera (o largarlos o eliminarlos)? ¿Hay alguna manera?



Yo preferiría que te eliminasen a ti y te enterrasen muy lejos, allí donde el hedor de tus heces no contaminase mi tierra, castellanista, imperialista y supremacista.
Al ignore, HGPyPC.


----------



## Tiresias (9 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El sustrato de todo el progresismo es el cristianismo.
> El progresismo es un cristianismo post cristiano.



¿Leéis lo que escribís u os lo redactan? 

¿Qué sentido tienen los juegos de palabras en un diálogo sobre temas serios?

No entiendo la facilidad que tienen algunos en soltar cualquier disparate sin argumentar mínimamente lo que escriben, de verdad, me cuesta.

He explicado más arriba y en mensajes de otros hilos de dónde procede el progresismo, donde la infiltración de la Iglesia, entre otras instituciones, es un objetivo de personas con nombre y apellidos. Los libros de Ricardo de la Cierva que menciono muchas veces lo explican con todo detalle. 

Me parece increíble que se digan cosas sin rebatir argumentos, de verdad.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Jun 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Yo preferiría que te eliminasen a ti y te enterrasen muy lejos, allí donde el hedor de tus heces no contaminase mi tierra, castellanista, imperialista y supremacista.
> Al ignore, HGPyPC.



Huy, un ofendidito. Estáis vascos con el anormal de Sabino Arana y vuestras mierdas de rh+, y Cagalanes, prohibiendo el castellano, como para venir a dar lecciones. Al ignore te vas a ir tú, por mariquita. Y yo no soy imperialista, no quiero una metrópoli que explote a los territorios de ultramar. Quiero una comunidad de hermanos en la H I S P A N I D A D. Y mal que te pese, los castellanos (que no son Castilla León, sino la Castilla histórica, que es mucho más de media España) somos infinitamente mejores que la basura llorona, traidora, pesetera, mezquina y separatista que padecemos ahora.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Leéis lo que escribís u os lo redactan?
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tienen los juegos de palabras en un diálogo sobre temas serios?
> 
> ...



El socialismo no surge de la infiltración de la iglesia. Menos grititos histéricos de indignación y más hacer lo que usted exige a otros.


----------



## Tiresias (9 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El sustrato de todo el progresismo es el cristianismo.
> El socialismo no surge de la infiltración de la iglesia.



Ya no sabemos lo que escribimos, en fin.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jun 2022)

Pues otros con odio a España que sería mejor que no vengan como inmigrantes, si nos van a tratar con prepotencia y como a cajeros con patas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Jun 2022)

Claro, porque las guerras indias que acabaron en 1890 con la famosa y deleznable masacre de Wounded Knee, fueron campañas donde los anglos, les disparaban a los navajos, Sioux y demás etnias con pistolas de agua y cañones con cureñas de juguete. Los amigos libraron más de 40 guerritas contra los legítimos habitantes de esas tierras, los expulsaron, explotando sus riquezas naturales (como en Black Hills, donde en 1874 el General Custer había descubierto vetas de oro y donde inmediatamente después el presidente genocida Ulysses S Grant Mandó una expedición para aniquilar a los indios), etc etc
Pero ellos escriben su historia y son los buenos, no?
En comparación el pobre Fray Junipero con su tonsura y su rosario de madera era un mal diablo envuelto en una sotana, Verdad?
Lo de las leyes de Jim Crow que estuvieron vigentes hasta 1964 cimentando el sistema sobre la segregación también fuimos nosotros, no?
O la invasión de México en 1846?
O el genocidio en Filipinas de 1899/1902 también verdad? (solo en la Isla de Lamar, el homicida General Smith, ordenó asesinar a todos los niños mayores de 10 años, ejecutando a más de 2. 500 en una sola noche, los Yankees también crearon allí campos de concentración, llegando a morir en menos de un año, más de 8000 tagalos por desnutrición, luego hablamos de Hitler y tal) 

Benditos hipócritas rastreros. Como les escuece que fuese España y no otra nación la que descubriese esos territorios y edificase ciudades y universidades allí, dejando su huella indeleble por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## SolyCalma (9 Jun 2022)

Núñez de Balboa se sabe que era un hijo de puta de cuidado ahora bien es de hace 500 años y es conocido por ser muy malo, no es un ejemplo de español de la épocs, ahora bien si quieren poner un asesino reciente bien podrían poner a alguno de sus presidentes, o a todos los blancos que iban matando indios hacia el oeste hace poco mas de 1 siglo.

Que hijos de puta mas hipócritas


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (9 Jun 2022)

JUSA sucumbirá ante la panchitada marrón, por eso quieren ahora que nos comamos nosotros sus panchitos. Que se coman ellos a los menas y a la moronegrada que nos viene a nosotros y que den buena cuenta de esas americanas de piel lechosa, pelo rubio y ojos azul celeste a ver que les parece.


----------



## vinavil (9 Jun 2022)

Podría ser este. Hay un tal Stephen Brown de director como menciona el artículo.






St. Rose of Lima School - Home


St. Rose of Lima is a private/Catholic School and is part of St. Rose of Lima Parish in Miami Shores, Florida, rooted in the Roman Catholic Church and its principles.




www.srlschool.com






Menudas pintas:


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Jun 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Nuestros amigos y aliados...
> 
> Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza
> 
> ...



Si es que en America no hay racismo ni discriminacion porque salen negros en las series de netflix....ya, pero si te oyen hablar español, te reprendera cualquiera, y si es policia incluso te detenga.

Y luego claro, hay que denigrar todo el legado hispano, para tapar todas las tropelias que cometieron ellos.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Ya no sabemos lo que escribimos, en fin.



Vamos, cero argumentos. Tampoco me sorprende. Cualquier cristiano con un mínimo de nivel intelectual te reconoce que esto es así, pero usted tapese los oídos.


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Podría ser este. Hay un tal Stephen Brown de director como menciona el artículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De chupapollas pedófilo chupacirios.


----------



## Ricohombre (9 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si es que en America no hay racismo ni discriminacion porque salen negros en las series de netflix....ya, pero si te oyen hablar español, te reprendera cualquiera, y si es policia incluso te detenga.
> 
> Y luego claro, hay que denigrar todo el legado hispano, para tapar todas las tropelias que cometieron ellos.



Los que mas persiguen lo hispano en USA son los negros.

Y quienes mas persiguen lo español son los hispanos.

Los anglos no son un problema.


----------



## ANS² (9 Jun 2022)

les tendrían que haber conquistado los ingleses

al menos no existirían y no tendríamos que escuchar sus gilipolleces de perdedores

vale que joda que un puñado de españoles le diese estopa a toda su civilización de retrasados, pero es lo que hay


----------



## ENRABATOR (9 Jun 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Españolos malos, anglos buenos.
> 
> 
> Más mantas con viruela y menos universidades en el XVI.
> Los de Tasmania se murieron de viejos.



A los anglosajones tambien los consideran malos o no has visto que tambien tiran estatuas?


----------



## M. Priede (9 Jun 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Nuestros amigos y aliados...
> 
> Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza
> 
> ...



_ me asombró lo bestial de lo que divulgaban estos carteles en un colegio *que encima es católico*_

Precisamente porque lo es. Muchos no se quieren enterar; allá ellos.


----------



## Tartufo (9 Jun 2022)

Tras su guerra civil volvieron a ser siervos de Londres lo peor de todo es que su población todavía no se ha dado cuenta y ya hace varios siglos que pasó


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> La poca civilización que hay en Sudamérica nos la deben a los españoles, así de claro. Si no hubiesemos puesto un pie allí, seguirían haciendo sacrificios humanos con armas del neolítico y arrancando corazones a pelito para contentar a sus dioses.




Ajá, poco civilización en Sudamérica, supongo que en Centroamérica y las Antillas será diferente no?

Veamos, cuantos nobeles en ciencias duras posee Espana?

Cuántos Argentina?

Bernardo Houssay, Federico Leloir y Cesar Milstein.

Qué curioso, ninguo posee apellidos espanoles...


----------



## tv eye (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Ajá, poco civilización en Sudamérica, supongo que en Centroamérica y las Antillas será diferente no?
> 
> Veamos, cuantos nobeles en ciencias duras posee Espana?
> 
> ...



Hay que ser un completo ignorante por no decir otra palabra peor sonante, para poner a ARGENTINA, como ejemplo de civilización. Argentina nada menos.      

Ya sé que no es Haití, ni El Salvador, pero joder 

Si es que sois un meme, hay que tener compasión de vosotros, pobrecitos, no dáis para más.


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Hay que ser un completo ignorante por no decir otra palabra peor sonante, para poner a ARGENTINA, como ejemplo de civilización. Argentina nada menos.
> 
> Ya sé que no es Haití, ni El Salvador, pero joder
> 
> Si es que sois un meme, hay que tener compasión de vosotros, pobrecitos, no dáis para más.





Yo te lo doy vuelta. Hay que ser un completo ignorante por no decir otra palabra peor sonante, para poner a ESPANA, como ejemplo de civilización. ESPANA NADA menos.      

POr cierto, sobre centroamérica y la Antillas? Ergo, educación gallega...


----------



## tv eye (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Yo te lo doy vuelta. Hay que ser un completo ignorante por no decir otra palabra peor sonante, para poner a ESPANA, como ejemplo de civilización. ESPANA NADA menos.
> 
> POr cierto, sobre centroamérica y la Antillas? Ergo, educación gallega...



Yo al menos sé escribir correctamente en mi idioma.

Cosa que tú no. 

Argensimio, que habéis destrozado vuestro país en pocas décadas y váis dando lecciones.


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Yo al menos sé escribir correctamente en mi idioma.
> 
> Cosa que tú no.
> 
> Argensimio, que habéis destrozado vuestro país en pocas décadas y váis dando lecciones.




No, no sabes y no tiene nada que ver en el tema que estamos hablando. Te he demostrado que eres un IGNORANTE CUANDO HABLAS DE SUDAMERICANOS O ACASO LOS CENTROAMERICANOS O LOS ANTILLANOS NO POSEEN ESAS DISTINCIONES QUE HAS HECHO?

Por supuesto, es que no sabes diferenciar y por ello englobas a todos en ese término, lo cual te denomina como un analfabeto.

Lo siento manolito, uds son todos unos bestias que ni hablar en su propio idioma saben. Seguro que serás uno de los que dicen : Yo, a María, LA escribo!

Bestezuela, vete fuera de mi vista, me das asco como escribes.,


----------



## tv eye (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No, no sabes y no tiene nada que ver en el tema que estamos hablando. Te he demostrado que eres un IGNORANTE CUANDO HABLAS DE SUDAMERICANOS O ACASO LOS CENTROAMERICANOS O LOS ANTILLANOS NO POSEEN ESAS DISTINCIONES QUE HAS HECHO?
> 
> Por supuesto, es que no sabes diferenciar y por ello englobas a todos en ese término, lo cual te denomina como un analfabeto.
> 
> ...



Cometes faltas de ortografía de niño de 5 años, argensimio.

Tu país está hecho un estercolero por tu culpa, y por los que son la misma basura estulta que tú. Asúmelo, porque es la realidad, y trata de cambiarlo si quieres, y si no quieres, no molestes ni vayas dando lecciones a nadie. 

Argensimio.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

Que la Iglesia Cucktólica traiciono a España, conspirando para su Imperio, para beneficio propio; que no te enteras!!


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (9 Jun 2022)

Acabar con el imperio antropófago mexica está a la altura de la derrota nazi de 1945.


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Cometes faltas de ortografía de niño de 5 años, argensimio.
> 
> Tu país está hecho un estercolero por tu culpa, y por los que son la misma basura estulta que tú. Asúmelo, porque es la realidad, y trata de cambiarlo si quieres, y si no quieres, no molestes ni vayas dando lecciones a nadie.
> 
> Argensimio.




_Ah, si? Te propongo que las marques en negrita a mis supuestas faltas de ortografía. Te atreves?_

Otra vez te doy la vuelta a tu mensaje:

*Tu país está hecho un estercolero por tu culpa, y por los que son la misma basura estulta que tú. Asúmelo, porque es la realidad, y trata de cambiarlo si quieres, y si no quieres, no molestes ni vayas dando lecciones a nadie. 

GALLEGO PATAS SUCIAS*

Te reitero, te retratas.


----------



## chad1950 (9 Jun 2022)

Basura hispanista. 

Pinche pendejo maricón de mierda me das asco. Puto felador de indios marrónidos centroamericanos. 

A la mierda el imperio español. A la mierda el catolicismo.


----------



## Tigershark (9 Jun 2022)

Mientras los del indio muerto indio bueno están en el monte rurshmore o como cojones se escriba.


----------



## tv eye (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> _Ah, si? Te propongo que las marques en negrita a mis supuestas faltas de ortografía. Te atreves?_
> 
> Otra vez te doy la vuelta a tu mensaje:
> 
> ...



*Sí, *cuando es afirmación, lleva tilde. Toma zasca, por bocas.      

Y no me pongo a buscar todas las que tienes en tus anteriores mensajes porque tengo cosas mejores que hacer que discutir con basura argensimia, faltona y prepotente.


----------



## Aeneas (9 Jun 2022)

Cuidado con eso de poner fotos no vayan a empezar a poner fotos de los miles de pederastas que abundan en su decadente iglesia y esos además siguen vivos.


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> *Sí, *cuando es afirmación, lleva tilde. Toma zasca, por bocas.
> 
> Y no me pongo a buscar todas las que tienes en tus anteriores mensajes porque tengo cosas mejores que hacer que discutir con basura argensimia, faltona y prepotente.




Guauuuu, no me digas? Fue ese el unico error ortográfico que encontraste?

Me siento terriblemente consternada. Con tantos errores de ortografía que he cometido...

Por cierto, no has comentado nada sobre el término de Sudamerica, no? 

Bueno, me siento más tranquila, al parecer centroamérica con las Antillas y Méjico pertenecen a ese lugar, no?


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> *Sí, *cuando es afirmación, lleva tilde. Toma zasca, por bocas.
> 
> Y no me pongo a buscar todas las que tienes en tus anteriores mensajes porque tengo cosas mejores que hacer que discutir con basura argensimia, faltona y prepotente.




Por cierto, manolo, te desafío y yo también busco los tuyos. Jugamos?


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Josillo (9 Jun 2022)

Odio eterno al judío moderno


----------



## olalai (9 Jun 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Interesante es ver lo que cuesta este colegio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084163
> 
> ...



No creo que lo woke y otras degeneraciones occidentales devoren a paises como China, sinceramente...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Guauuuu, no me digas? Fue ese el unico error ortográfico que encontraste?
> 
> Me siento terriblemente consternada. Con tantos errores de ortografía que he cometido...
> 
> ...



Sigue chupando rabos alemanes u holandeses y no molestes pedorra analfabeta. Este debate te queda muy grande.

Tus odios o manías y el desprecio que le puedas tener a tus primos mejicanos o cubanos es cosa tuya y se lo cuentas al psicoanalista, argentino o no, al resto no nos aburras.

Por cierto si te crees que ofendes a un español llamándole "Manolito" vas apañada. Aquí los comics de Mafalda eran cosa de progres y pedantorros redichos. Que a ti te hagan gracia no me extraña, pero ya te adelanto que vas a tener que subir la apuesta.


----------



## aldebariano (9 Jun 2022)

Todo individuo que insulte a los conquistadores merece un golpe en la cara.


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sigue chupando rabos alemanes u holandeses y no molestes pedorra analfabeta. Este debate te queda muy grande.
> 
> Tus odios o manías y el desprecio que le puedas tener a tus primos mejicanos o cubanos es cosa tuya y se lo cuentas al psicoanalista, argentino o no, al resto no nos aburras.
> 
> Por cierto si te crees que ofendes a un español llamándole "Manolito" vas apañada. Aquí los comics de Mafalda eran cosa de progres y pedantorros redichos. Que a ti te hagan gracia no me extraña, pero ya te adelanto que vas a tener que subir la apuesta.




Sorry mejicano, los cubanos son mis primos, los soretes mejicanos como vos, no. Chaucito, che, no molestes, ya que sos irrelevante.

Cómo dicen uds los mejicanos? Bye


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

En cuanto al tema del hilo. Esto no es siquiera ya leyenda negra que tenía una intencionalidad política y propagandística muy clara.

Esto de ahora se parece mucho más a una patología psiquiátrica. Simplemente al yanqui medio le resulta demasiado pesaba la carga de culpa que les quieren hacer asumir. Así que busca otra cabeza de turco o alguien aún más malo que él, al que poder desplazar parte de dicha carga.

Para colmo proporciona una doble función. No solo le hace olvidar que fueron ellos y no los españoles los mayores criminales que han pisado el nuevo continente, sino que desarraiga o enfrenta a los nuevos panchitos desplazados a los EEUU con sus raices y cultura ancestral. Un chicano que se cree heredero de los mayas a los aztecas, culturas neolíticas y atrasadas que nunca podrán competir de tú a tú, con un Shakeaspeare, un Bacon, un Dickens o un Keats son fácilmente aculturados y victimas de un complejo crónico por no ser lo suficientemente yanquis. Un hispano heredero de un Cervantes, Calderón, Lope o Bécquer es en cambio una amenaza de primer orden, porque no tiene nada por lo que realmente admirar o envidiar a los anglos.

A eso le adjuntas la tradicional ignorancia o prejuicios useños y tienes el mejunje listo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Sorry mejicano, los cubanos son mis primos, los soretes mejicanos como vos, no. Chaucito, che, no molestes, ya que sos irrelevante.
> 
> Cómo dicen uds los mejicanos? Bye



Si te piensas que me ofendes por llamarme mejicano vas lista. Imagínate como será la cosa que ni siquiera me ofendo si me tratan de argentino. Ya te puedes imaginar hasta donde llega mi paciencia o aguante.

Así que dedícate a venderle el orto a tus clientes habituales y como ya te he dicho no nos aburras. Vete a la cocina a fregar o hacer las camas que harás algo más útil que perder el tiempo aquí en conversaciones que no entiendes.


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> La prueba se ve en el cine, que para las películas de hollywood del oeste tienen que usar de actor que haga de caballo loco a robert taylor, cuando en Hernán (La serie sobre Hernán Cortés), la mayoría eran indios que aparecen son descendientes auténticos de los aztecas o mayas, y con su lengua bien conservada..



Es una maravilla que se hayan podio conservar después de mas de 500 años, gracias a los españoles (de ordenes católicas la mayor parte). 

Los puritanos anglo-sajones, (anglicanos, calvinistas, luteranos, etc) + gran cantidad de los judíos expulsados del imperios Hispano que, en su mayoría, ocuparon las zonas más al norte de América, prácticamente han exterminado a las tribus originarias, su lengua e historia.


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Todo individuo que insulte a los conquistadores merece un golpe en la cara.



Dos, si es español o hispano americano...


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si te piensas que me ofendes por llamarme mejicano vas lista. Imagínate como será la cosa que ni siquiera me ofendo si me tratan de argentino. Imagina hasta donde llega mi paciencia o aguante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué maleducado que sos! Yo a vos no te he insultado, a menos que pienses que llamarte mejicano fuera un insulto...

No se, al parecer no sabes reaccionar a un comentario con un comentario normal eso de decir:


*Así que dedícate a venderle el orto a tus clientes habituales y como ya te he dicho no nos aburras. Vete a la cocina a fregar o hacer las camas que harás algo más útil que perder el tiempo aquí en conversaciones que no entiendes.*

Es de de gente que está mal de la cabeza.

Como te dije, sos un maleducado que no sabés mantener un dialogo con nadie, como buen mejicano, un salvaje. Los hombres normales no utilizan esos términos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Qué maleducado que sos! Yo a vos no te he insultado, a menos que pienses que llamarte mejicano fuera un insulto...
> 
> No se, al parecer no sabes reaccionar a un comentario con un comentario normal eso de decir:
> 
> ...



Vale así me gusta. Ahora que te has llevado los azotes, venga la cocina que la cena no se hace sola.


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vale así me gusta. Ahora que te has llevado los azotes, venga la cocina que la cena no se hace sola.



Was! te gusta que te llamen un mejicano troglodita?

Bueno, habia un tano un Alemania que parlaba en cocoliche y decia:

ce il que le gusta y ce al que no le piacce..

Sos mas salame... que hasta me das pena. Chaucito, mejicano


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vale así me gusta. Ahora que te has llevado los azotes, venga la cocina que la cena no se hace sola.



Hablando en serio, no te das cuenta que todo el mundo sabe que sos mejicano? Y que se cagan de risa en tu cara y te llaman panchito. Pero bueno, si sos feliz así, quien seré yo para negarte tu alegría, no?

Vivan los panchos mejicanos


----------



## Nebulosas (9 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vale así me gusta. Ahora que te has llevado los azotes, venga la cocina que la cena no se hace sola.



*


y el salame este se cree las cancioncitas estas, no Luisviejoredondo?*


----------



## machote hispano (9 Jun 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> A los anglosajones tambien los consideran malos o no has visto que tambien tiran estatuas?



Las de algún esclavista. Las de frailes y exploradores españoles que les llevaron la civilización y *ninguna* manta con viruela casi todas al suelo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Jun 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> y el salame este se cree las cancioncitas estas, no Luisviejoredondo?*



¿Has hecho ya la cena so pedorra? Al final te van a tener que calentar los morros.


----------



## Mora (10 Jun 2022)

Lo omiten todo.


----------



## Sonico (10 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Si España tuviera cojones pediría explicaciones. Incitación al odio o algo así ¿no?
> 
> Imaginad la misma campaña contra personajes históricos negros...



O contra los franceses por Napoleón.
La estupidez humana haciendo su trabajo.


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Jun 2022)

A ver, como se decía antes, ”ni tanto, ni tan calvo”. España se convertiría en un país mezclado en esas condiciones, si todo fuera un país. Como eso es irreal, pues cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos, en una especie de federación. Pero la realidad es peor: nos vamos a convertir en un negripanchizal igualmente; de hecho, nos estamos convirtiendo, sin absolutamente ninguna contrapartida a cambio.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Jun 2022)

Tu lo has dicho, los valores, no la Iglesia, y mas que valores catolicos, diría que valores cristianos romanos, pero de los de después de la caída de Roma, osease, Patriarcales; porque la Iglesia Cucktólica una cosa es lo que dice, y otra lo que hace.

Pero bueno, al irte ya a cosas metafísicas, como sin entrar a valorar los hechos objetivos de la Iglesia Cucktólica, y decir, ante las evidencias, que "Ej que ezo no era verdedero Cucktólicismo", pues que quieres que te diga, te retrata.


----------



## machote hispano (10 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Si España tuviera cojones



Haberlos haylos, pero no en la clase gobernante. 



Bueno, si los hay, pero los tienen detrás y son de otros países, empujándoles en una dirección que no nos conviene. 






¿Demasiado gráfico?


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> O contra los franceses por Napoleón.
> La estupidez humana haciendo su trabajo.



O campaña contra los moros por conquistarnos, los romanos, etc...

Uy no, que en vez de eso los progres anti-colonizadores dicen que debemos a los moros conquistadores los números, esto y lo otro. Pero a los españoles no nos deben nada y tal.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (10 Jun 2022)

Y es un colegio católico... Si lo hicieran los WASP los protestantes anglosajones todavía


----------



## machotafea (11 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Tiene todo el sello panchito. Nos tienen un odio bastante enfermizo por esos lares.



Y con razón. 

Sois puta basura.


----------



## Kurten (11 Jun 2022)

Solo diré: 4 españoles bastaron para recorrer mas de 2/3 del actual territorio estadounidense:

-Vasquez de Coronado
Hernando de Soto
Cabeza de Vaca
Juan de Oñate

Saludos


----------



## HDR (11 Jun 2022)

Ese tal "EEUU" debe ser una región de Rusia, seguro.


----------



## jeiper (11 Jun 2022)

En USA les interesa promover la división entre los países hispanohablantes para mangonearlos más fácilmente.


----------



## Kurten (11 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, esto no es algo que se haga solo contra los españoles. Miren ustedes la cantidad de estatuas y monumentos que se han eliminado en USA como parte de ésta reescritura de la historia

List_of_monuments_and_memorials_removed_during_the_George_Floyd_protests


----------



## Jamie Dimon (11 Jun 2022)

El mundo anglofrances a perfeccionado durante años no solo el odio a España si no el esconder sus (estos si) verdaderos crimenes contra la humanidad. Nada nuevo.


----------

